# Funkmaus ruckelt



## keynotes (10. März 2013)

Hi Leute, ich habe seid einer Woche meinen neuen PC

Prozessor:  AMD FX 8350 (8x 4,0Ghz Vishera)
Ram: 8GB G.Skill Ares 1866Mhz
Grafik: Asus Radeon HD 7870 CU Top II
Motherboard Gigabyte 990FXA UD3

mein Problem ist  wie in der Überschrift schon beschrieben das in Unregelmäßigen Abständen meine Funk Maus ( Microsoft Wireless Mouse 5000-->davor  bereits ein halbes jahr mit meinen Laptop benutzt), unglaublich bei Bewegung über den Monitor stockt.

dabei ist egal ob ich  nur ein Browserfenster geöffnet habe, oder nur die Windowsoberfläche. (also kann ich somit  die CPU Überlastung  komplett ausschließen)

Hab es bereits versucht  mit
1. Zeigerbeschleunigung verbessern An/aus
2. hab es mit dem  Offiziellen Treiber Versucht, sowie mit dem Treiber den Windows automatisch installiert
3. Einstellungen für selektives USB Energiesparen aktiviert/deaktiviert.

eine PS2 Maus  oder andere USB Maus   hab ich nicht im Besitz das ich es evtl damit versuchen könnte.

bin langsam am Verzweifeln, da  so eine Kleinigkeit  meine Freude  über den sonst tollen neuen PC  mindert..

Ich habe das Gefühl das die Maus immer dann stockt wenn viele Schreibvorgänge auf meiner HDD (2TB  Seagate) stattfinden... (hab noch eine SSD auf der Windows und die wichtigsten Programme drauf sind)

wenn dem wirklich so ist, was kann man da machen ? =(

Hoffe das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann

LG Keynotes


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2013)

Die wirkliche Reichweite der meisten Funkmäuse ist sehr bescheiden.
Das es beim Notebook keine Probleme gemacht hat glaub ich sofort, da war der Dongle vermutlich auch nur wenige cm von der Maus weg.

Hab bei meiner Freundin mit ihrer Logitech Funkmaus genau das gleiche Problem.
Ich hab den Dongle dann mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel auf den Tisch verlegt und seit dem keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## keynotes (10. März 2013)

nun ja da würde ich dir zustimmen wenn naja mein tower nicht so nah an der maus wäre, lass mich lügen aber mehr als 50cm entfernung werden das nicht sein. ;-/
und auch mit dem  laptop hab ich das bild gerne auf einen Monitor  geworfen und vom Bett aus Filme etc geschaut,  da  gab es auch keine Probleme mit der Entfernung..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2013)

Für das Board alle Treiber drauf, einen anderen Steckplatz versucht?


----------



## keynotes (10. März 2013)

ja sogar die aktuellen Treiber von der  Motherboard  Seite., und  die  12 USB anschlüsse hab ich mitlerweile auch shcon alle mal  angesteckt  grins^^.


----------



## Rollora (10. März 2013)

gehst du über Wlan ins Internet oder LAN Kabel?
Könnte sich in die Quere kommen, hatte mal mit Zigbee, dem Wlan Konflikte.
Auch wenns unwahrscheinlich erscheint, sollten beide im selben Frequenzbereich (2.4 ghz) arbeiten kanns stören


----------



## Kotor (10. März 2013)

Hi,

hatte ein Ähnliches Problem, jedoch nicht mit einer Funkmaus, sondern mit einem Wacom Zeichentablet.
War es zu nahe beim Laufenden Notebook platziert, ruckelte der Mauszeiger.
10 cm weiter entfernt lief alles wunderbar.


----------



## flasha (10. März 2013)

Hast du mal nur die SSD probiert? Vllt. Liegt es an der Hdd.


----------

